# Grand River Fish Ladder Updates Fall 2015



## wilsonm

We checked and cleaned the ladders on the Grand on 9/17/2015. At 6th Street, there were a good number of cohos moving through the ladder. Smaller numbers were seen as we checked ladders upstream. We saw about a dozen cohos in Webber ladder. Cohos move up the river fast and stay fresh and past experience is that between now and the next three weeks should be a good time to try for them. Orange and gold spinners are a good choice. If we get rain soon, it will speed up the run considerably.

Mike Wilson
Fisheries Technician
MDNR Plainwell


----------



## riverbob

i been fish coho in the river a long time, today i was fish spawning (cault a cat) about 7 pm i seen fish rolling by me, n grabbed my spinner rod ( with a 3 mepps copper blade on it) n got me a coho for the smoker. quick n easy 


wilsonm said:


> We checked and cleaned the ladders on the Grand on 9/17/2015. At 6th Street, there were a good number of cohos moving through the ladder. Smaller numbers were seen as we checked ladders upstream. We saw about a dozen cohos in Webber ladder. Cohos move up the river fast and stay fresh and past experience is that between now and the next three weeks should be a good time to try for them. Orange and gold spinners are a good choice. If we get rain soon, it will speed up the run considerably.
> 
> Mike Wilson
> Fisheries Technician
> MDNR Plainwell


----------



## wilsonm

Just an FYI at Lyons. There is a mussel relocation going on in the section between the dam and the bridge. They are hoping to conclude by the first couple days in October.


----------



## Trevor17

wilsonm said:


> Just an FYI at Lyons. There is a mussel relocation going on in the section between the dam and the bridge. They are hoping to conclude by the first couple days in October.


i was wondering what they where doing when i checked Lyons the other day. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Any update on webber ladder


----------



## gfairbanks

Mr Burgundy said:


> Any update on webber ladder


I was there all day Monday. I fished there for almost 8 hours and went 2 for 4. One of the fish was a dime bright hen, and the other was a buck that was starting to show some color. Both were between 5-7 lbs and looked very healthy. Caught one on an orange #3 spinner, and the other on a pink oslo. Tough fishing, but then again, I couldn't think of a better way to spend a day. Saw maybe 40 fish rolling throughout the day (which is 39X more than I saw on the PM 2 weekends ago!!). I also drove down to GR to watch the gong show and didn't see much going on there either.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

gfairbanks said:


> I was there all day Monday. I fished there for almost 8 hours and went 2 for 4. One of the fish was a dime bright hen, and the other was a buck that was starting to show some color. Both were between 5-7 lbs and looked very healthy. Caught one on an orange #3 spinner, and the other on a pink oslo. Tough fishing, but then again, I couldn't think of a better way to spend a day. Saw maybe 40 fish rolling throughout the day (which is 39X more than I saw on the PM 2 weekends ago!!). I also drove down to GR to watch the gong show and didn't see much going on there either.


What side were u on? I had a buddy fish it the other day and he did pretty good. Also were any of tge gates open on the spillway portion? That's usually when I do the best. Tnks for the quick reply


----------



## gfairbanks

Mr Burgundy said:


> What side were u on? I had a buddy fish it the other day and he did pretty good. Also were any of tge gates open on the spillway portion? That's usually when I do the best. Tnks for the quick reply


I was downriver from the dam. The north spillway (middle) was open, but not many fish jumping the small coffer.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

We're u on the ladder side or the spillway side?


----------



## gfairbanks

Mr Burgundy said:


> We're u on the ladder side or the spillway side?


I was downstream of the dam. It was neither, as I was fishing the main river.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

gfairbanks said:


> I was downstream of the dam. It was neither, as I was fishing the main river.


Got ya. I'm gonna try and hit it on sun, hopefully the fish gods will smile upon me and my boy.


----------



## mrdetroit00

Mr. Burgundy, I will be there Sunday as well, my buddies got a limit last Sunday.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke

This area gets pimped just about like the Bets nowadays....more ppl here in last few years than 8 years over time unfortunately the more are the googan types Fishin the ladder and coffee rippin n breaking off massive line left in water. Watched 3 newbs last year literally walk into the holes waders filled n about drowned, watched guys try n climb over coffer, the regular wall sitters now, the excessive language n attitude to fight, I called the RAP more last year than I have in 10 years combined, all this exposure bringing more of this unfortunately..I used to enjoy this area but drive past nowadays, sad to see this becoming the regular. Please keep reports minimal n holes n location vague as it only attracts more the wrong attention, reports are great but no needs to blow up holes n streatches that only can support so much pressure. That said there are a few to b found good luck to everyone n enjoy the season!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Didn't think I really violated the rules on posting in river section. If I did mods please feel free to remove


----------



## Trout King

How did people find fish before internet? Oh well.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That's true, but for people like me who have a newborn and get NO free time to scout it's kinda hard not to use the inter web.


----------



## nighttime

Trout King said:


> How did people find fish before internet? Oh well.


Fish finders..... Or wet a line


----------



## riverbob

nighttime said:


> Fish finders.....


 r u talking about the one's with with the 4 wooden sides n the glass viewing window?...those r the first one's i remember.


----------



## TK81

Trout King said:


> How did people find fish before internet? Oh well.


Back in the day, an effective way to find fish was to walk the small tribs with a pitchfork. Not that I personally know anyone that did that.


----------



## pdp3

Watching


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Paul are u going to GR tomorrow to fish with Mr Det?


----------



## Trevor17

im thinking of hitting up of one of the dams on the upper grand some time in the middle of this week not sure one one yet


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Trevor17 said:


> im thinking of hitting up of one of the dams on the upper grand some time in the middle of this week not sure one one yet


Good luck


----------



## wdf73

One thing I am puzzled by: every thread that gets posted anymore, there are a number of people who whine and moan about all the people who use the internet to get fishing information.
What are you guys doing on this forum if you hate it so much? Trying to meet new women???


----------



## MIfishslayer91

wdf73 said:


> One thing I am puzzled by: every thread that gets posted anymore, there are a number of people who whine and moan about all the people who use the internet to get fishing information.
> What are you guys doing on this forum if you hate it so much? Trying to meet new women???


My exact thoughts! Complain about the Internet while they're posting on here lol it's too good


----------



## Mr Burgundy

+1 my friend!!


----------



## Trevor17

thanks


Mr Burgundy said:


> Good luck


----------



## hillbillie

TK81 said:


> Back in the day, an effective way to find fish was to walk the small tribs with a pitchfork. Not that I personally know anyone that did that.


I've known two. A couple of Black River boys. They said growing up their main meat was deer , turkey and canned salmon.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

hillbillie said:


> I've known two. A couple of Black River boys. They said growing up their main meat was deer , turkey and canned salmon.


Black river has some really skinny water in some places, that's for sure


----------



## rugbym10sflyu

yeh i hate when people blow up those secret spots right below a dam


----------



## Trevor17

rugbym10sflyu said:


> yeh i hate when people blow up those secret spots right below a dam


I know they are the most secret spots shouldn't of posted that haha


----------



## Mr Burgundy

rugbym10sflyu said:


> yeh i hate when people blow up those secret spots right below a dam


Are we still talking about the grand when u say right below a dam or was that in reference to the black river


----------



## wilsonm

We checked and cleaned the ladders on the Grand today. The river is still running clear and low. We saw a couple fish moving through the ladder at 6th Street. Not a whole lot of fishing activity there this afternoon. Up at Lyons, there was a fair amount of fishing pressure and a few hook ups, but generally slow. There are fish there, but a slow bite today. Anglers reported last Sunday was a good bite for cohos and many were fishing there. There was only a couple guys fishing at Webber when we were there. We saw about 30 coho in the ladder with a steelhead or two. Most of the coho still looked fresh silver with a few starting to show color. No one was fishing at Portland or Grand Ledge and we didn't see any fish in the ladders, although they are a different ladder style which makes them harder to spot. The temperatures along the lakeshore have turned over so hopefully it will bring a last push of cohos into the river. Orange or pink spinners seemed to be the bait of choice for the cohos this week. Good luck and be safe out there.

Mike


----------



## Trout King

Landed about 15 coho today after work. No fisherman in sight, no dam in sight. There are plenty of fish around and bobbers dropping.


----------



## Trout King

Here is what i chose to rope.


----------



## Trevor17

wilsonm said:


> We checked and cleaned the ladders on the Grand today. The river is still running clear and low. We saw a couple fish moving through the ladder at 6th Street. Not a whole lot of fishing activity there this afternoon. Up at Lyons, there was a fair amount of fishing pressure and a few hook ups, but generally slow. There are fish there, but a slow bite today. Anglers reported last Sunday was a good bite for cohos and many were fishing there. There was only a couple guys fishing at Webber when we were there. We saw about 30 coho in the ladder with a steelhead or two. Most of the coho still looked fresh silver with a few starting to show color. No one was fishing at Portland or Grand Ledge and we didn't see any fish in the ladders, although they are a different ladder style which makes them harder to spot. The temperatures along the lakeshore have turned over so hopefully it will bring a last push of cohos into the river. Orange or pink spinners seemed to be the bait of choice for the cohos this week. Good luck and be safe out there.
> 
> Mike


I think i might of seen you at the Lyons. There was two of you and you blocked off the ladder for the mussel removal for a few hours.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

15 fish in one day is quite a feet


----------



## slowpaya

still talkin the grand RIGHT


Trout King said:


> Landed about 15 coho today after work. No fisherman in sight, no dam in sight. There are plenty of fish around and bobbers dropping.


----------



## Trout King

slowpaya said:


> still talkin the grand RIGHT


I don't drive any further for coho. So yeah.


----------



## slowpaya

Trout King said:


> Landed about 15 coho today after work. No fisherman in sight, no dam in sight. There are plenty of fish around and bobbers dropping.


very good job,nice feeesch


----------



## Old Whaler

My 10/7 lunchtime visit to the 6th St ladder ended after 15-20 minutes of not seeing one single fish assault either the dam or the ladder. Only two intrepid anglers in the water. 
Water clarity was amazing, though, I could see the bottom in the entire "carp pool" where river meets ladder.


----------



## wilsonm

We checked and cleaned the Grand Ladders yesterday. Not many fishing at 6th Street. There were a few coho surfacing around Lyons with someone occasionally picking one up. We only saw 7 coho and a couple kings in Webber Ladder and didn't see much for fish or people at Portland or Grand Ledge. The water is still very low and clear.


----------



## slowpaya

wilsonm said:


> We checked and cleaned the Grand Ladders yesterday. Not many fishing at 6th Street. There were a few coho surfacing around Lyons with someone occasionally picking one up. We only saw 7 coho and a couple kings in Webber Ladder and didn't see much for fish or people at Portland or Grand Ledge. The water is still very low and clear.


thanks for keeping us posted,got 1 kang upper river and saw a nice brown glued to a hen,few fish around


----------



## TroutSniffa

any updates? thanks


----------



## slowpaya

Monday,2 hos bout 3 lbs,spent.1 spinner,1 rapala.fouled coupla others,fisherman population took a big dive.rain should get a few more up.prob go out today,.hopefully steel will move now


----------



## TroutSniffa

slowpaya said:


> Monday,2 hos bout 3 lbs,spent.1 spinner,1 rapala.fouled coupla others,fisherman population took a big dive.rain should get a few more up.prob go out today,.hopefully steel will move now


ty sirrr ... im thinking to head west tmrw and see what I can find shoot me a pm if you wanna link up.. good luck


----------



## wilsonm

We closed Webber, Portland and Grand Ledge Ladders today for the winter. We will open them back up in late winter/early spring.

Mike


----------



## slowpaya

thanks again 4 the updates


----------



## Spin to Win

wilsonm said:


> We closed Webber, Portland and Grand Ledge Ladders today for the winter. We will open them back up in late winter/early spring.
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the update Mike.

A couple of questions though, if you don't mind, because I don't fully understand the operation, and reasoning on the ladder closings. 

- Why do the ladders need to be closed in the first place? Does it create more energy at the hydro dams?

- How is it determined when to close the ladders? Is this calendar marked every year to have them closed during the 2nd week of December? 

- How difficult of a job is it to open/close the ladders? What does the work entail? 

- Do water levels or weather forecast play into the decisions to close the ladders? Seems like this year more than any other we'd want to have the ladders open to encourage fish movement with the warm water temps, and warm weather forecast.

I'm just looking for some general information, so I can understand the whole process better, because I never really thought about the details before. Any insight you could provide would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## Jay Wesley

Spin to Win said:


> Thanks for the update Mike.
> 
> A couple of questions though, if you don't mind, because I don't fully understand the operation, and reasoning on the ladder closings.
> 
> - Why do the ladders need to be closed in the first place? Does it create more energy at the hydro dams?
> 
> - How is it determined when to close the ladders? Is this calendar marked every year to have them closed during the 2nd week of December?
> 
> - How difficult of a job is it to open/close the ladders? What does the work entail?
> 
> - Do water levels or weather forecast play into the decisions to close the ladders? Seems like this year more than any other we'd want to have the ladders open to encourage fish movement with the warm water temps, and warm weather forecast.
> 
> I'm just looking for some general information, so I can understand the whole process better, because I never really thought about the details before. Any insight you could provide would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brett


Some ladders like Webber, there is an agreement with Consumers Power as to when the ladders will be operational. Other ladders just get plugged up over winter with all the debris. Staff have to clean the ladders every two weeks to keep them functional. Last, years of monitoring fish movement shows that the movement stops when water temps get in the low 40 degrees in fall and picks back up in spring when temps are above 39 degrees. Therefore, there would not be much movement of fish at all even if they were left open. This year they may have closed a little early but the cold weather will start next week. We have a similar program on the St. Joseph Rive.r


----------



## Spin to Win

Jay Wesley said:


> Some ladders like Webber, there is an agreement with Consumers Power as to when the ladders will be operational. Other ladders just get plugged up over winter with all the debris. Staff have to clean the ladders every two weeks to keep them functional. Last, years of monitoring fish movement shows that the movement stops when water temps get in the low 40 degrees in fall and picks back up in spring when temps are above 39 degrees. Therefore, there would not be much movement of fish at all even if they were left open. This year they may have closed a little early but the cold weather will start next week. We have a similar program on the St. Joseph Rive.r



Thanks for the explanation Jay -- I appreciate it. 

It will be interesting to see if there is some fish movement in the next week with water temps in the Grand already in the low 40's, a significant rain expected, and air temps in the 50's and 60's for four consecutive days.


----------



## slowpaya

so does lyons ladder remain open?...mike or jay...still there???


----------



## smokepole

slowpaya said:


> so does lyons ladder remain open?...mike or jay...still there???


Yes unless the locals plug it


----------



## sutfin_91

Any recent activity at Lyons?


----------



## Bigbird517

Have they opened the ladders yer?


----------



## wilsonm

Bigbird517 said:


> Have they opened the ladders yer?


Not yet, but we will be opening them either later this week or next week.


----------

